# Stools stuck in the sigmoid colon



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm getting irritated by that.It is normal that the sigmoid is larger than the descending colon?I talk about it in a post under this one.Most of my constipation is there.Even liquid seems to get stuck there.So i'm frustrated to go everyday and always feel constipated!!!Some call it obstipated when blockage occurs.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

At least i have glycerin suppositories to release the pressure down there.I would be in problem without it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Signature test


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What cause stools to get stuck in my descending colon?Near the sigmoid junction...


----------



## 15264 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, Spasman, Thanks for the info.I have the same area of discomfort and my pain is most prevalant in that area and I can feel everything coming to a painful halt in that area as well. I have read other post and it seems like the left area is the problem for others too.


----------



## s_teo (Aug 14, 2006)

Your machine does not help you to eliminate the stool from the sigmoid portion of the colon?s_teo


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i also have that "stuck" problem in my lower left side. it seems stools stick either in my rectum or yes, right above it, in my lower left part of the colon--it that caused by a spasm, maybe?? but it's a long-lasting spasm--all day or even longer sometimes. I hate it. sometimes a small warm water enema--i use a couple empty fleet bottles--will help release this stool but sometimes not even that works. occasionally I'll use a regular size enema to unplug myself because the discomfort drives me crazy and some days I just can't tolerate it. for me, suppositories only help (sometimes) if stool is stuck in the rectum.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

S_teo;The machine may works better for someone only constipated.IBS is not just that.Oh Annie that's truly horrible.I know.You describe exacktly what i have.Does you have sensitivity of the sexual organ?I always have the burning sensation on my pubic bone irritating the pelvic area.Does any of you had had a MRI for the abdomen?


----------



## 15959 (Sep 14, 2006)

yes i have the pain in my lower pelvic area right in the front. Thats where all the pain started had two cat scans done turn up nothing was thinking about getting a MRI done but haven't yet.Already had my colon checked and stomach scooped found nothing everything looked great.I also had frutos test a test to check for worms and parasites found nothing. but they did find a bacteria overgrowth which they gave me 1200 mg of antibiotic for 10 days but istill have problems going tried zelnom but it made me sick and very shakey. I drink apple joice for babys that seems to help. Got that idea from my son he 9m old worked for him so i tried it not to bad move thing a little better.I've had almost any test you can think of but a MRI.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Spasman--no, I don't have pain in the pubic bone area specifically although I do have a lot of bloating which always accompanies the stool-stuck situation, so I have a lot of discomfort in the entire pelvic area--but not the burning pubic irritation you mention. that sounds terrible--must be really hard, putting up with that all the time. no, I've never had an mri for the abdomen but it sounds like a good idea--especially if I could have the mri on a day when the stool is stuck (like today) I'd sure like to know exactly what is going on in there--if it's spasms or whatever it is. knowing exactly what is causing the stool-stuck situation might make it easier to treat. and you're right--sometimes liquid seems to get stuck there too.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The problem seems to be that the sigmoid has shrink.It gives narrow stool and constipation.It feel like the nerves are irritated and not doing there job.


----------

